#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Responsável técnico em telecomunicações

## vanderleyfilho

Sou formado técnico em telecomunicações com registro no CREA SP

Gostaria de divulgar meus contatos para provedores que necessitem de RT.

[email protected]

whats (17) 99136-0728

----------

